# Mornington Crescent



## 128992

If you are scratching your head saying I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue - you will be on the right lines.

So usual rules, but using camp sites, Left Hand Drivers score double.

I open with Bristol Docks, Caravan Club site - is my first move.


----------



## badger

8O 8O


----------



## pippin

Eh :?: 

:big11:


----------



## Grizzly

I think the only option , if you're using the Lyttleton Rules that is, to counter with Bladon Chains.

Not sure if I'd go by Woodstock Gate or Bladon Gate so will go and have a cup of tea and think that one out.

G


----------



## pippin

Top 10 campsite in Queenstown New Zealand South Island - beautiful!

Still don't get what you are on about though.

:kamahlitude4:


----------



## geraldandannie

For those that don't know - >> Mornington Crescent <<
If you're going with Bladon Chains, G (good move, by the way), I'll have to counter with Ferry Meadows, via Cherry Hinton. I think I score the double four syllable bonus :wink:

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY

This was a question some months back on the mhf daily fun quiz and I'd got no idea.After thye quiz I googled it,I've still no idea 8O 

tony


----------



## pippin

Well, at least I am on the right track - whatever that is.


----------



## framptoncottrell

geraldandannie said:


> For those that don't know - >> Mornington Crescent <<
> If you're going with Bladon Chains, G (good move, by the way), I'll have to counter with Ferry Meadows, via Cherry Hinton. I think I score the double four syllable bonus :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Hang on! If you go to Ferry Meadows, via Cherry Hinton, in a month with an 'R' in it, you'll be Nuked! Or else Pusser will back into you! Try again under the Hornsby Reject Rules (1984).

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## sallytrafic

Gerald has forfeit his go by not being on line so I play Oswestry C&CC with senior discount.


----------



## rft

Where are all the R4 listeners?


----------



## Grizzly

OK then; Slindon- but only if I can take a bye via Graffham.

G


----------



## geraldandannie

framptoncottrell said:


> Try again under the Hornsby Reject Rules (1984).


Damn those reject rules. I was playing under the 1975 rules, forgetting that they'd been superceded. Now I miss a complete turn (without the benefit of a satnav to get me back) 

Typical Frank, using the Senior Discount ploy :evil:

I've got a couple of good moves in my overhead locker, but I'll wait to see how it pans out in the next couple of segments.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Grizzly said:


> OK then; Slindon- but only if I can take a bye via Graffham.
> 
> G


Surely not allowed from Oswestry (Rule 3 sub para 14 use of m5/m6 without prior notice other than on a Wednesday)


----------



## Grizzly

You ought be watching me- moving north...so, next move: Crystal Palace.

Bet that's got you in a panic !

G

( This is allowed under the Bellamy 12 Noon Arrivals rule by the way)


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> Surely not allowed from Oswestry (Rule 3 sub para 14 use of m5/m6 without prior notice other than on a Wednesday)


Drat ! Forgot that one.

Are you sure you have the right page ?

G


----------



## sallytrafic

Too easy G 


MORNINGTON CRESCENT


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> Too easy G
> MORNINGTON CRESCENT


Huh ! I'm going to have a sulk now. I think you're playing the old rules and no-one made that clear.

G


----------



## Escapees

Oh no, that was over far too quickly, I vote for starting another game, but only if we can play by the Sicorsky Variant rules (1897), or was it 1898. I always get mixed up with those :roll:


----------



## Grizzly

Escapees said:


> or was it 1898. I always get mixed up with those :roll:


I think they were 1897. The Heseltine Variant came later.

G


----------



## sallytrafic

Ok I think its my go to start


and so saying plays the master stroke

Crystal Palace (fully LEZ compliant)


----------



## geraldandannie

Okay, Frank - Abbey Wood (also fully LEZ compliant)

So nerrr.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Canterbury Park and Ride


1234 up the ladder throw again 56 down the snake


----------



## Grizzly

If I can put in a wild card -? Heston Services.

G


----------



## Escapees

Grizzly said:


> Escapees said:
> 
> 
> 
> or was it 1898. I always get mixed up with those :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were 1897. The Heseltine Variant came later.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Oh yes of course, in that case I think a Bibury Trout Farm is required!!


----------



## sallytrafic

Well played G


----------



## geraldandannie

Grizzly said:


> If I can put in a wild card -? Heston Services.


 8O I'm in awe (little village near to Shock). Didn't see that one coming.

I'm going to have to think carefully about my next move.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Isn't 'thinking carefully' against the spirit of this quest. 

Can we have a ruling please?


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> Can we have a ruling please?


Hah Humph ! Not sure about that one.

(Have you ever played this game by the Queensbury Park Rules ? Amazing how quickly it comes back)

Your move Frank...

G


----------



## sallytrafic

Å


----------



## sallytrafic

In the carpark next to the 'no overnighting sign in the village of Å  (thanks for giving me the idea Gerald)

it must be ok as there have been three German Reg vans here for the last three days.


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> Å


Oh I do like to see a brave man play this game !

Be careful though Frank....

I can only counter with Circle Line East ( that's the Arctic circle)

G


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm so clearly out of my depth here. I've only ever played Travel Mornington Crescent, and not the full-sized version we're using here.

And my set has some pieces missing, too  

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

How awful, think how we have thoughtlessly humiliated and belittled Gerald. What shall we do? We could send a group hug or agree to let him win. Or perhaps comment on how much he has come on and how good some of his moves were, come on guys gives me some help here.


----------



## Grizzly

geraldandannie said:


> I'm so clearly out of my depth here. I've only ever played Travel Mornington Crescent, and not the full-sized version we're using here.
> Gerald


I'd never have known Gerald. I have to say that I don't approve of dressing up an old favourite but the National Trust has sets on sale that would make excellent Christmas presents. Perhaps a hint in the right direction ? A MHF version sold by OutdoorBits even ?

G


----------



## geraldandannie

sallytrafic said:


> How awful, think how we have thoughtlessly humiliated and belittled Gerald. What shall we do? We could send a group hug or agree to let him win. Or perhaps comment on how much he has come on and how good some of his moves were, come on guys gives me some help here.


Don't patronise me!! :evil: :evil:

As a bloke, I never thought I'd find an excuse for saying that :wink:

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Grimsby Fish Dock


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> Grimsby Fish Dock


But that's north of Watford Gap. :roll: I don't do north of Watford Gap.

There be dragons....

G


----------



## framptoncottrell

sallytrafic said:


> Grimsby Fish Dock


Hey, Frank! that's a really cool move - even north of the Watford Gap. I've never played the Fish Dock - the nearest I've got to that is Autotrail at Europark, Grimsby.
Hang on, it's after midnight, Central European Time, so I can play Autotrail at Europark, Grimsby.

How about that, you suckers????

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Why has nobody played a CL yet? Are they not allowed under the Jack Dee revisions?

I did think of going for Clumber Park, then I remembered it was a Friday so I'll have.to pass. 


Chris


----------



## sallytrafic

Windy Ridge, New Delights Grimsby (CL)

(J Dee revisions only applicable north of the Humber.)


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> Windy Ridge, New Delights Grimsby (CL)
> 
> (J Dee revisions only applicable north of the Humber.)


This at *4.38am* ! Has this man put his MHF clock right ?

I'm not au fait with the New Order so the J Dee revision leaves me cold but the Trellis Happiness Rating of a CL would lead to Longthorns Farm.

G


----------



## framptoncottrell

Hey, guys - I've Clausewitzed myself with my last move.
I'm deeply, deeply sorry and hope that it hasn't ruined the game.
I now have to stand on the sidelines in North Wales with Mrs. T. unless someone rescues me with a move onto a P&O ferry - but I don't expect too much sympathy after my disgrace.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## ChrisandJohn

framptoncottrell said:


> Hey, guys - I've Clausewitzed myself with my last move.
> I'm deeply, deeply sorry and hope that it hasn't ruined the game.
> I now have to stand on the sidelines in North Wales with Mrs. T. unless someone rescues me with a move onto a P&O ferry - but I don't expect too much sympathy after my disgrace.
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


Sorry, can't help with the ferry, but my next move might assist you as it is West of the Pennines. I'm going for Southport CC (not the Pleasurelands car park, which now carries severe penalties because of lack of acessible CDP).

G, I'm sorry too about the passing of the old order, but you have to move on. It's a bit like singing one song to the tune of another.

Chris


----------



## Grizzly

ChrisandJohn said:


> [
> G, I'm sorry too about the passing of the old order, but you have to move on. It's a bit like singing one song to the tune of another.


How true...I suspect even Samantha would rather be visiting her gentleman friend.

Back to business: Roy, you'll have to get yourself out of this one. The logical move for you is to Ireland but I'd have to drop out if you choose this option. My version is England and Wales only and I don't play under the Gaelic convention.

Chris's solution is the best - or how about Llanystumdwy ? Can I claim extra points if I can sing this ?

G


----------



## sallytrafic

We're for ever blowing bubbles to the tune of Bread of Heaven really works lets all hear
Chorus

Pretty bubbles
pretty bubbles 
pretty bubbles in the air, in the air
pretty bubbles in the air

and whilst everyone is occupied

back to Oswestry - remember, before you protest, it is Friday


----------



## Grizzly

You've forced me into this:

Rhandirmwyn

G


----------



## erneboy

I take it you are all playing the Right Handed Method as ammended by guideline 63, in which case surely you cannot use any route leading west.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

erneboy said:


> I take it you are all playing the Right Handed Method as ammended by guideline 63, in which case surely you cannot use any route leading west.


That's only the case when you're East of the Meridian. I'm only aware of this because I went to school in Greenwich (pronounced Grinidge).

Chris
(ex Ursuline, but not Grizzly)


----------



## sallytrafic

Had to wait until today to play this one

Whitby Abbey by moonlight.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Wow! That's A scary move Frank. I think I can follow it though with Clitheroe. It's next door to Pendle Hill. 


Chris


----------



## Grizzly

Closing in for the kill: Crowden ( but not after 8pm unless you have the right code)

G


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Thanks G 

Mornington CRESCENT!!!


Chris


----------



## Grizzly

I can't believe you did that !

G


----------



## sallytrafic

I didn't see that coming


----------



## Grizzly

OK...since we are an international group I propose the All the Aires version.

Your aim is not Mornington Crescent but Boulevard Haussman ( outside the McDonald's).

To begin: Carcassone

( ...and _ please_ can we keep to the Vienna convention)

G


----------



## framptoncottrell

Well done, Chris, and that let's me back in.

I'll make a neutral Vienna rules move with Dusseldorf Messe Car Park.

Incidentally, did you know that Samantha recently bought herself a splitty based motorhome? She said that she wanted to be able to carry some of her personal menagerie of rescued animals in safety. Her first trip was to the west coast of Scotland to see for herself the results of the reintroduction of rodents that haven't been resident there for over 200 years. She said she wanted to compare them with her own beaver.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

